# FYI -- 9mm and .40 Shield owners



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Pearce makes a grip extension that fits either the 9mm 7 round magazine or the .40 caliber 6 round magazine.... This allows for a better grip without your pinkie floating loose.... *

I have one on my 7 round 9mm magazine and it fits and feels nice having a place for the pinkie finger....

Purchased mine on Ebay from the below vendor...... Price $9.94 free shipping (9 available)
Pearce Grip PG MPS Black Magazine Extension Smith Wesson M P Shield 9mm 40 | eBay

Swapping them out is a snap..... For those that are not familer with swapping them here is a video on how to do it....
Changing Out the Smith & Wesson M&P 40c Flat Magazine Base Plate For An Extended Base Plate - YouTube


----------

